# Long lang design for comments



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been designing a long lang I'm planning on building over the winter and was hoping to get some input/advice on the design. I'm planning on having it set up where I can have two hives in it if I decide to. I'll build two top entrances to be used if needed, and bottom entrances sized for a boardman that can be closed off otherwise. Will have an observation window and a hinged screened bottom where I can install panels for mite checks or to close off excess ventilation.

As far as bee space, there's 5/16" from the top the frames to the cover, 5/16" from the frames to the sides, and 1-1/16" from the bottom of the frames to the screened bottom.

Any comments would be appreciated as I've never built one from scratch before.


----------



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

I built one this spring and hived a 3 lb package in it and they are doing great. Designed it to hold 32 frames but I built an insulated follower board so I can adjust and keep track of them. Hived the package April 18 and they are up to 16 frames (2 deeps on a reg Lang). My inner cover is in three sections so I don't have to disturb the brood nest all the time. No observation window but hinged bottom so I can clean out in spring after winter.


----------



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

I'll try to post a pic


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking of building one myself. Nice plans you have there. I was thinking of maybe making one with several dividers and several inner covers to be used as a nuc factory. Good luck with yours. if you come up with plans and measurements on a pdf I would love to see them. I dont think I can copy/save off of post. G


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

Montyb said:


> I'll try to post a pic
> View attachment 18861


Looks nice. Down here we don't really need 2 deeps for overwintering, just a deep and a super, so I figure I just need about 15 deep frames for a hive. That's why I was thinking of splitting it in two. I'm going to have it set up where I can add supers on top as needed.


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

biggraham610 said:


> Yeah I was thinking of building one myself. Nice plans you have there. I was thinking of maybe making one with several dividers and several inner covers to be used as a nuc factory. Good luck with yours. if you come up with plans and measurements on a pdf I would love to see them. I dont think I can copy/save off of post. G


I can put the google sketchup files in dropbox if you'd like.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

That would be great, I don't know how to retrieve it, can you send it to email? If so I will pm you my email. Thanks. G


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

Sure, I'll send it tomorrow.


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

your bottom is too much space and you run the risk of bees building bur comb along the bottom, ESPECIALLY if you use foundation. Also, think about using a solid bottom and move your entrance to the bottom. horizontal hives dont have the same heat concerns a vertical hive has, and if you do that, you need to move your entrances to the bottom, read my posts from yesterday in my thread as to why. Oh, BTW... you are more than welcome to stop by so you can take a look at my 2 feet or 4 feet hives if you want. I live not far from you, about a half hour up 123. Just PM me for contact info. I'm on vacation this week till friday and should have the weekend off as well. I have a 2ft and 4 ft hive.


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

Sovek said:


> your bottom is too much space and you run the risk of bees building bur comb along the bottom, ESPECIALLY if you use foundation. Also, think about using a solid bottom and move your entrance to the bottom. horizontal hives dont have the same heat concerns a vertical hive has, and if you do that, you need to move your entrances to the bottom, read my posts from yesterday in my thread as to why. Oh, BTW... you are more than welcome to stop by so you can take a look at my 2 feet or 4 feet hives if you want. I live not far from you, about a half hour up 123. Just PM me for contact info. I'm on vacation this week till friday and should have the weekend off as well. I have a 2ft and 4 ft hive.


Total interior height is 10-1/2". I may have screwed up the taking the dimension in my model. I was planning on having the screened bottom for IPM, do you think it's not needed? Also, is some type of top ventilation needed for moisture concerns?


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, moisture is a concern. IPM is fine, but I would still raise the screen up up a bit. For dealing with moisture concerns I'd look at making a few quilt boxes to put on the top, thats what I plan on doing this year once september/october hit. part of the reason I lost my TBH I think is moisture, combined with mites, Another beek up in CT lost several hives, she also suspects moisture.


----------



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

The horizontals I grew up with had _vertical_, removable legs.

The problem with the spread legs is tripping by beekeeper, and with time and aging of the short walls, and the constant changing of hive weight will rip the legs off the sides. The downward force of the hive body versus the support are not lined up.

Take a look at Central and Eastern European horizontal hive designs. There are some ingenious implementations. Horizontal, removable frame hives have been used for centuries in these countries.


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

gjt said:


> The horizontals I grew up with had _vertical_, removable legs.
> 
> The problem with the spread legs is tripping by beekeeper, and with time and aging of the short walls, and the constant changing of hive weight will rip the legs off the sides. The downward force of the hive body versus the support are not lined up.
> 
> Take a look at Central and Eastern European horizontal hive designs. There are some ingenious implementations. Horizontal, removable frame hives have been used for centuries in these countries.


That's good advice. I was thinking of having a wider base to help it's center of gravity.


----------



## Galaxie (May 13, 2015)

WW,
My dad and I started two long lang hives a few weeks ago and we've found that a side window is almost useless. All you can really see is the side of the frames. Maybe you'll have better luck though.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

This is my first year so take what I say with a grain of salt.

That said, I've seen a number of recommendations to separate the hive and the legs. Attached legs can create problems if you want to move the hive, or if later you want to consolidate multiple hives onto a single stand. Separate boxes could give you more control over this.

On the screen, I started this year with one TBH and two Langs. The TBH has a solid bottom and they have been bearding quite a bit with 90 degree temperatures recently, so it must be getting hot in there. I have a screen entrance on one end but it appears to be only marginally helpful. My Langs use a screened bottom board and have not had any problems. So I would recommend keeping the screen, especially as you are further south, as I think it helps with the heat management.

Good luck!

Erik


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

My TBH last year didnt beard at all, BUT I did have a top entrance and there was about a 3/4" gap between the wall end and first bar, so this may have been better. It was also in shade. Next year I think I'll set up a TBH and have it in the same yard as my long langs and see what they do.


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll post pics when I start building it later in the year.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I suggest that you make a separate stand for the hive. You may want to move that someday, and it is a whole lot easier if the legs are not attached.


----------

